# BRP Mini T Shocks



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I got a used mini T a while back, it had the BRP shocks on it and I was wondering what weight oil is recomended as a starting point. 

Was also wondering what the bottom shock ends are incase I ever need to replace them. Are they just 2-56 rod ends?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I use 30 weight in them when building. The bottom rod ends are assoc, but the balls we make. The stock shocks come with green springs but we all run the black one that are softer.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks!

You need to make a 2mm shim set so we can get that slop out of the suspension. 

The front end brace is great btw. I would have prefered black tho.....


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks for the tip on the black springs Bud, truck handled much better today. I came in 1st with it.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Anyone have any tips on rebuilding these shocks? I have one shock that I just cannot for the life of me get it to have the same feel as the other three.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> Check the silicone O rings in time they swell up and one may be larger than the others. Assoc sells seal rebuild kits they are VCS shocks. If you can't find them I have some at the shop.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks bud, hope that is it. Got a couple rebuild kits to see. 

Can you put too much oil in them or do they bleed correctly by default?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Fill them to the little step inside the body.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Bud, do you mean the notch that the star washer rests in, the chamfered step below that or the step the farthest down? The Associated manual for the 12L3 says the top groove....

I see what you mean about O-Rings swelling my new ones are noticably smaller. That shock oil must have Viagra in it. 

Thanks for all the help Bud


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's the chamfered step farthest down.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

They seem to have come out perfect! Finally! I was about to give up on them and get the Integy Shocks.


----------

